# KW Lowering Springs with MRC (photos)



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

installed KW sport springs (same as ABT ones) yesterday (25mm drop) and the comfort/sport mode felt EXACTLY THE SAME except the car looks so much more nicer.

no warning lights, no noise, no rubbing (running 19x8.5 45 245/35/19), no need to do re-alignment

i don't think those MR damper sensors are smart enough to "think" that the car has 4 passengers because it sits lower....more testing will be done tonite.

shop also has a set of H&R sport springs (30mm drop) and i'll install those this weekend and decide which set i want

the 25mm drop should be the normal ride height for the mk2 TT and at this ride height, the car looks totally different and i doubt anyone would wanna go back to stock springs.

wonder how they (KW) managed to lower the car by 25mm but still giving you the joy of MRC

PS. All my mods would definitely void my warranty and i know it

STOCK








LOWERED








STANDARD FRONT








LOWERED FRONT








STANDARD REAR








LOWERED REAR








FRONT SPRINGS








REAR SPRINGS


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice job SMG. The car is now definitelly look as it suposed to be. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Waiting to hear the differences -if any- between KW 25mm and H&R 30mm springs. :wink:


----------



## maximus (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent.There have been a lot of negative views about MR and lowered springs but both ABT and Eibach have confirmed to me by e-mail that their springs are compatible with MR.Let me know if you have any problems as I'm planning on fitting the Eibach springs after first service.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

i've been waiting for KW to release the 25mm drop springs for ages....eibach is 20mm (not low enough) & h&r is 30mm (might be too low) and i thought 25mm is just about right for my own taste

tested the car again tonite with 1 passenger, it was all good.

hope this thread enlightens other members who also wanted to install lowering springs with MR.


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Eibach is a bit "safe" lowering as far I remember... about 1cm... or not?

edit: my fault.. its 1.0 inch front and 0.8 inch back (2.5 & 2cm)


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

if i remember correctly, the drop is 20mm but don't count me on that


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, its 2.5cm front and 2.0cm back.
Tbh I dont like the heavy front stance look... but maybe it works better for a fwd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing what 5mm makes.
Looks Phat!
Nice one.
19 inch RS4's - sweet - what tyres you got on??


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

yoko advan sport, decent grip but too much road noise...


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

You may be right, but in the absence of facts it is not a logical assumption, and of course the tester is bias so some salt with the results might be advisable.

The vendor's claim is that the mod is â€œcompatible with the MR systemâ€. No claims of â€œgives superior handling performance over the stock MR systemâ€ or even â€œmaintains the superior handling of the MR systemâ€. â€œCompatible withâ€ is very weak phrasing that projects the image of reduced handling performance, but not necessarily significantly so.

Call me an old sceptic, but reading between the lines is what I do â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Phil



SMG said:


> i don't think those MR damper sensors are smart enough to "think" that the car has 4 passengers because it sits lower....more testing will be done tonite.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

try it and see for yourself....it only costs you 300us or less ? if you don't like it, put the stock ones back on ? only takes 1.5hr :lol:

no one wants to prove anyone wrong here.....just sharing info.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

For sure the senors aren't but for sure the ECU is. What do you think the sensors are there for if not to tell the ECU that the suspension is "lower", and how could that be (continuously) if not due to the carried load. However I don't think the ECU is smart enough to guess that the springs have been changed and what the new spring rating is.

Phil



SMG said:


> i don't think those MR damper sensors are smart enough to "think" that the car has 4 passengers because it sits lower...]


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

test it for yourself and find out as we're no expert and maybe the ecu is smart enough to adopt the new spring rates too :lol:

i've been testing it for few days now and not a single problem same as my intake, apr remap, downpipe & exhaust and all these mods are related to sensors & ecu 

i do agree that keeping everything STOCK means less trouble but i'm willing to try the mods i "think" is ok & then share the experience.

i hate to make pointless assumptions.


----------



## whiteroachtt (Feb 29, 2008)

I mean no disrespect to anyone here but, it puzzles me: what is the point of being so hesitant, reluctant, non believer, timid, scared, what? No car manufacturer is ever going to give you the best if you do not pay for it, and dearly. Magnetic Ride is an expensive option, close to the price of a top of the line coil over set, and you do not keep the standard set! And it works! ... Oh man, it works! after 8 years of tweaking a Mk1. fwd, it is reassuring to feel, driving the Mk 2, that Audi, either went the same road as the tuners, or the tuners were right on the spot. There are so many little things imbued in the new car, that were missing in the old one, or just wrong, that you have to fix, fix, fix. And it is all over again. MR not only can function with Eibachs, it works better! Mine is a Coupe 3,2/DSG/MR/18's, It is not only a matter a groovy lowering, it is a real immediate improvement on the behavior of the car. It is all over again, back to zero, with a new and improved starting point. There we go again, spending well earned dough in Audi cutting costs decisions, improving their products, and yes this forum is to exchange information and not probing anyone wrong, but that it can be better, much better, always.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

:-*


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

talk to rebel, i'm sure he has alot more opinons about MR with aftermarket springs as he's the EXPERT of MR.

Don't listen to anybody else.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

guess i can't delete my own post here :?


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

philbur said:


> For sure the senors aren't but for sure the ECU is. What do you think the sensors are there for if not to tell the ECU that the suspension is "lower", and how could that be (continuously) if not due to the carried load. However I don't think the ECU is smart enough to guess that the springs have been changed and what the new spring rating is.
> 
> Phil
> 
> ...


try it before you make any comment.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

I wasn't commenting on the performance I was commenting on your nonsense statement.

Quote:

"i don't think those MR damper sensors are smart enough to "think" that the car has 4 passengers because it sits lower..."

Clearly you don't think ..... Sorry but you are just talking bollocks.

Phil



SMG said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > For sure the senors aren't but for sure the ECU is. What do you think the sensors are there for if not to tell the ECU that the suspension is "lower", and how could that be (continuously) if not due to the carried load. However I don't think the ECU is smart enough to guess that the springs have been changed and what the new spring rating is.
> ...


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

SMG said:


> talk to rebel, i'm sure he has alot more opinons about MR with aftermarket springs as he's the EXPERT of MR.
> 
> Don't listen to anybody else.


Rebel's position on this mod is quite clear.

I for one am pleased someone took the leap and is reporting to the rest of us the effect of the change.

The car looks great. Keep us all posted on your progress - particularly with the H&R springs.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

isn't this forum all about "thinking" instead of "doing" ? at least for some people. :idea:



philbur said:


> I wasn't commenting on the performance I was commenting on your nonsense statement.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I've posted this pic before....here's a car fitted with H&R springs - the photo was sent to me by H&R with this comment in the message:

_If you just lower the TT with springs, the MRC is no problem. 
We tested both here, TTs with and without MRC and no problems appeared.
You will not get an error message in the ECU.
Actually we had an 3,2l Quattro here for testing the springs in combination with MRC, please see the picture attached._


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

it looks good


----------



## voodooman (Oct 27, 2006)

really nice, SMG. 
Congrats.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks 

so sorry i can't test the H&R set as it's already sold :?


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

have had my springs for 2 weeks now, no noise, no lights & no broken dampers.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks 8)

Any vids of the exhaust yet


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree that it looks really 8) .


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

We use Eibach and have done on our last 8 x MK2 coupes with 20" alloys, they run perfect. Â£143 inc vat!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just ask if KW takes over the waranty from the complete Magnetic Ride system?

Second....

I have nothing with all this bling-bling-stuff just for the looks. But we all now that the asian people do like to pimp up their car's, and can't drive.



> i don't think those MR damper sensors are smart enough to "think" that the car has 4 passengers because it sits lower...]


Comment's like above say it all :roll: 
Good luck with your new suspension SMG.


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

Niche said:


> We use Eibach and have done on our last 8 x MK2 coupes with 20" alloys, they run perfect. Â£143 inc vat!!!!!!


In your experience, is it possible to get away with 20x9 ET40 wheels, 255/30/20 tires, & Eibach springs?

BTW, nice wheels you have on your site.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Niche said:


> We use Eibach and have done on our last 8 x MK2 coupes with 20" alloys, they run perfect. Â£143 inc vat!!!!!!


Just one question.......

Do you take over the complete waranty when something happens to the MR supsension????

Because Audi doesn't. Specialy after upgrades like "lowering MR dempers"

I'm glad i have full waranty because i will get my third set of DELHPI (magnetic Ride) dempers on my car.
I'm glad i didn't lower the car, because otherwise i could pay them myselve.

Compagny's like KW and Eibach promise a lot, but when it comes to hard words written black on white they ain't home.
Magnetic Ride is a perfect system, Very balanced. People who mess with the system, just for the looks, don't get the picture.

second...

I don't like the niche bodykit. Why ruine a perfect design like the MK2?
It's a shame these things happen. Can't understand, why compagny's like you don't design their own car, instead of messing up others.
Sorry, that's my opinion.


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

yes not a problem!!


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

Everybodies entitled to there opinion!!


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

So that's your measure of whether the new set-up works.

Reminds me of the 70's when a young Turk would lower his mk1 Ford Escort, add some fibreglass wheel arches extensions big enough to take the undercarriage of a 747 and throw on some big fat tyres that look like they came of the rear end of an F1. Couple of months later the Mac Strut was working it's way into the engine compartment and on a sharp left-hander taken at speed the outside wheel and axle would have a habit of parting company from the suspension and carry straight on.

Nothing really changes does it.
Phil



SMG said:


> have had my springs for 2 weeks now, no noise, no lights & no broken dampers.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Carlos Fandango! :lol:






[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

If I were going to pay somebody to modified my car then proof of a certain level of automotive engineering knowledge would be a prerequisite. Art school students need not apply. Opinions I can get here for free.

Phil



Niche said:


> Everybodies entitled to there opinion!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Niche said:


> yes not a problem!!


not....

A dutch friend of mine wrote to KW and they wouldn't give full waranty on the MR system after lowering.

Strange? ain't it?

How many testmiles did you drove with the lowerd car? And on which track? Did you compare the times before and after?


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Niche said:
> 
> 
> > yes not a problem!!
> ...


Our demo car is on a 07 done 11,000 road miles with no problems


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Niche, some time ago i posted several official document from DELPHI.
They where abouth the Magnetic Ride system.
For example.........did you now that the back dampers on a magnetic car have a very large "in and out" distance between pushing the demper in and out) compared to a car with normal sport-supsension.

In this document the people from DELPHI explained why this dempers was produced that way.
It was made that way so it could react to the road surface and correct it.
A heavy bounce which would push the demper inside would be correct with a firmer "back" bounce. Because the backdempers had a longer way to push in and out they could correct the car much more.

(sorry my technical english isn't perfect, i'm dutch)

This article was discussed on this forum and several people agree the filosophy which was explained by DELPHI.

Now you are telling me, that you simply can lower a very well balanced system which was designed to work perfect.
I don't have to tell you that lowering a car, won't alway's improve the car.

Often when you lower a car only with only springs and not with the dempers it will be worse than before.

Like i said before, Lowering a MR car will result in loosing your official AUDI waranty on the MR system. And because it's a very new system, i won't take that risk. It's only 2 year's on the market, and there are still problem's with the system.

Like i said, i will get my third set of MR-dempers within the next weeks.

But those who want the "looks" and don't give much abouth the sharp-driving-skil from MR.......feel free to pimp up your car with the lowering springs. :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Gareth does the phrase pissing in the wind ring any bells well with rebel is more than the odd wee


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

robokn said:


> Gareth does the phrase pissing in the wind ring any bells well with rebel is more than the odd wee


Better than watching eastenders Rob, hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just like i thought......no reaction when i post some serious facts....abouth delphi dempers.

Niche i drove more laps on a track with MR dempers than you drove on a public streeet in you pimped MK2.....LOL
Just keep on laughing mate. Just like a laughed when i saw that ugly bodykit on your website.
Good luck with selling them.....

Rest my case...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

this "niche" car will proberly drive like the wind on a track.......ROFL

The guy who designed this terrible piece of "art" should be shot in the neck.......BRRR


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

conneem said:


> Looks 8)
> 
> Any vids of the exhaust yet


i promise i'll try to record a sound clip tonite 8)


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome on board MR expert 

do you actually search every car forums in the world using the keywords "MR" & "Lowering" and then track down these threads and paste your replies ? do you need my help directing you to other forums that i've posted similar topics ? :lol:

just take it easy, we can't drive, we can't think and we can't break 3 sets of MR dampers :roll:



Rebel said:


> Just ask if KW takes over the waranty from the complete Magnetic Ride system?
> 
> Second....
> 
> ...


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm not intellegent enough to predict the future but it works for now :lol:



philbur said:


> So that's your measure of whether the new set-up works.
> 
> Reminds me of the 70's when a young Turk would lower his mk1 Ford Escort, add some fibreglass wheel arches extensions big enough to take the undercarriage of a 747 and throw on some big fat tyres that look like they came of the rear end of an F1. Couple of months later the Mac Strut was working it's way into the engine compartment and on a sharp left-hander taken at speed the outside wheel and axle would have a habit of parting company from the suspension and carry straight on.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

niche, don't mess with the god(s) 



Rebel said:


> Just like i thought......no reaction when i post some serious facts....abouth delphi dempers.
> 
> Niche i drove more laps on a track with MR dempers than you drove on a public streeet in you pimped MK2.....LOL
> Just keep on laughing mate. Just like a laughed when i saw that ugly bodykit on your website.
> ...


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

If the springs are changed, then the MR module should probably be re-initialized (dealer will need to do it) so that the control module can properly match the actual measured vehicle ride heights at each wheel position with those of the vehicle level sensors. If not, the MR control module will not properly convert level sensor data to true ride height, and performance will suffer.

As to the effect of the aftermarket springs... The MR springs are designed specifically for the MR dampers. A third-party spring won't be designed with the unique properties of the MR damper in mind, and will probably result in compromised handling.

Also, as long as we're discussing MR, the front MR dampers are different between the 2.0T and 3.2 TT's, and are coded differently in the ECU. There is also different coding based on FWD or AWD. The rear MR dampers are the same no matter what the TT variant.

The MR system is a finely tuned system. Altering something major like the springs is asking for trouble.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

why can't third party manufacturers design lowering springs to work with the unique properties of the MR dampers ? why ?  :?:



tostada said:


> A third-party spring won't be designed with the unique properties of the MR damper in mind, and will probably result in compromised handling.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

SMG said:


> why can't third party manufacturers design lowering springs to work with the unique properties of the MR dampers ? why ?  :?:


Because they are not willing to spend the hundreds of hours in R&D and money to engage Delphi in their development.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

did you send your QC/R&D team members to every single one of their facilities to monitor their product developments ? may i see some reports ? :lol:



tostada said:


> SMG said:
> 
> 
> > why can't third party manufacturers design lowering springs to work with the unique properties of the MR dampers ? why ?  :?:
> ...


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

SMG said:


> did you send your QC/R&D team members to every single one of their facilities to monitor their product developments ? may i see some reports ? :lol:


I'm just trying to help you out, no need to be rude. If your aftermarket spring manufacture was so smart, they should have known about the need to re-calibrate the MR ECU and level sensors for the new ride height. Since they're not even aware of that requirement, how exactly do you trust any of their other development?

In the end, if you're happy with the lowered ride height, and the subsequent reduction in suspension travel, and affect to handling, then it doesn't really matter what anybody has to say.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for your concern and i'm fine and i'd definitely report if there's any problem with them.



tostada said:


> SMG said:
> 
> 
> > did you send your QC/R&D team members to every single one of their facilities to monitor their product developments ? may i see some reports ? :lol:
> ...


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Clearly not. Thatâ€™s what competent engineering is supposed to do. You really shouldn't be allowed out on your own.

Phil



SMG said:


> i'm not intellegent enough to predict the future but it works for now :lol:


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

don't waste your time here, we're ignorant. :wink:



philbur said:


> Clearly not. Thatâ€™s what competent engineering is supposed to do. You really shouldn't be allowed out on your own.
> 
> Phil
> 
> ...


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Just like i thought......no reaction when i post some serious facts....abouth delphi dempers.
> 
> Niche i drove more laps on a track with MR dempers than you drove on a public streeet in you pimped MK2.....LOL
> Just keep on laughing mate. Just like a laughed when i saw that ugly bodykit on your website.
> ...


Hahahahahah wouldnt the world be a boring place if everyone had your thought process!!!!! muppet


----------



## Niche (Mar 6, 2008)

Rebel said:


> this "niche" car will proberly drive like the wind on a track.......ROFL
> 
> The guy who designed this terrible piece of "art" should be shot in the neck.......BRRR


The guy who designed this kit is from belgium :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Niche said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > this "niche" car will proberly drive like the wind on a track.......ROFL
> ...


Ooops, there it is. :lol:
Robs dutch btw Gareth.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nuff said, the only army to hand out sun-block for the under arms well the Italians as well then


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The H&R lowering springs for the MK 2 TT with without MR all have full TUV approval so they have been tested.

Surely the MR will not just go on the height of the car but on the loading that is put on the dampers. I was led to believe that it adapts to the driving style i.e cornering and speed, I have never heard of it being a self leveling system

We have put the H&R springs on both types of MK2 suspension and have had no problems.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

jbell said:


> The H&R lowering springs for the MK 2 TT with without MR all have full TUV approval so they have been tested.
> 
> Surely the MR will not just go on the height of the car but on the loading that is put on the dampers. I was led to believe that it adapts to the driving style i.e cornering and speed, I have never heard of it being a self leveling system
> 
> We have put the H&R springs on both types of MK2 suspension and have had no problems.


TUV approval has nothing to do with the spring's ability to work correctly with MR. The approval is for safety/compliance i.e. the spring isn't made of pasta noodles.

The MR system takes input from the level sensors, and ESP system (yaw rate, lateral acceleration, speed, brake pressure, etc.) and adjusts the damping as a function of those inputs. It's not self-leveling, but the level sensors provide the primary input for individual wheel height to the MR module i.e. you hit a pot hole with the right wheel, the level sensor will reflect that.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

tostada said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The H&R lowering springs for the MK 2 TT with without MR all have full TUV approval so they have been tested.
> ...


So if you lower the car by 35mm all round the car is still level, it doesn't measure the distance from the ground.



Audi said:


> The sophisticated dampers fitted as part of the optional Audi magnetic ride system swap conventional damper fluid for a magnetorheological fluid containing minute magnetic particles that can be influenced by an electromagnetic field. By applying a voltage to the systemâ€™s electromagnets, the viscosity of the fluid is altered by the affected magnetic particles, * increasing resistance to damper movement to iron out pitch and roll when necessary* and reducing resistance when ride comfort takes precedence. The system constantly monitors road conditions and driving style and reacts accordingly.


Good video here: http://www.germancarblog.com/2007/08/au ... works.html

So it stiffens up the dampers to keep the car as level as possible. From what I have read the system is clever enough to continually adapt the dampers for ride quality, therefore a change of springs should not affect it, the dampers should adapt and provide the right amount of "Magnetism" for consistant ride quality when needed.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Jbell - this is not quite correct. I've read some of the same material from Delphi that Rebel is referring to. One of the key elements of the system is relative wheel to body position sensors which are calibrated in the system's ECU - While H&R have told me they have encountered no problems (error messages) with the MR fitted cars they have tested - it is logical to assume that the system is no longer reading the same relative wheel to body position for the car as when the factory springs were fitted. What impact (no pun intended) this has on the system performance I can only guess at. I doubt it ends up causing any serious damage but it cannot help the system perform as intended.

As to warranty issues - while the link between a mechanical fault and the remapping of your engine's ECU may sometimes be tenuous, an MR fault and non-factory springs would make for a pretty clear cause and effect case on behalf of an Audi rejection of warranty coverage.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Jbell, just search on the internet for delphi and you will find the truth.
It's not as simple as you think. 
Like i said there where many threads on this forum with several sides and documents from Delphi.

@SMG, i'm no big fan from Asian country's, Asian food, Asian people and certainly not from all the Asian crap-products which they duplicate. So don't border, im not going into a big discussion whith you.

Good to see you Asian choose for quality and buy european products like Audi. 
Maybe you also should try to eat a German Brattwurst....It's a lot better than that discusting Asian food......brrrrr


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

Rebel said:


> @SMG, i'm no big fan from Asian country's, Asian food, Asian people and certainly not from all the Asian crap-products which they duplicate. So don't border, im not going into a big discussion whith you.
> 
> Good to see you Asian choose for quality and buy european products like Audi.
> Maybe you also should try to eat a German Brattwurst....It's a lot better than that discusting Asian food......brrrrr


WOW! Racism seems to be alive and well in Europe! I hope this is a "tongue in cheek" type of comment.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, just hate people who copy things from others, no matter which colour they have. 
I just shit on everything which is build in Asia.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

didn't know Sony, Samsung or Toyota makes toilet bowl  
just relax and break more dampers before your warranty expires 



Rebel said:


> Sorry, just hate people who copy things from others, no matter which colour they have.
> I just shit on everything which is build in Asia.


----------



## Jman8J (Jun 21, 2010)

Brand new member here checking in from the US.

These KW lowering springs look fantastic. The pic reference is great for me as I just picked up an Ibis White 2010 S-Line.

Does anyone know where to source these springs? KW's North American site only has coilovers. My local dealer (per their site) is one of the largest muscle car parts suppliers in the country, so I'm doubting w/the nature of their business that I'm going to make much headway calling them...but I'll try.

This is a great forum. Been lurking since before delivery. Pics in the "new member" forum to be posted soon.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

If you can't find KW, go with H&R - it's what I fitted - 30mm drop with MRC - no issues. Here's the look on mine....I never tire of posting pics of my car :wink:


----------



## Jman8J (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm guessing availability of these springs will prove challenging.

I've been on the fence about H&R v. Eibach as I've read a ton of posts on both brands.

Your pic doesn't seem as dropped/tucked as some others. Do you have any more shots? Profile would be great. Thanks


----------



## kinji1103 (May 7, 2009)

Jman8J said:


> I'm guessing availability of these springs will prove challenging.
> 
> I've been on the fence about H&R v. Eibach as I've read a ton of posts on both brands.
> 
> Your pic doesn't seem as dropped/tucked as some others. Do you have any more shots? Profile would be great. Thanks


I wouldn't suggest going with Eibach's as the last set I bought from them for my TT only lowered it about a 0.25" - 0.5", even though they advertise 1"-1.3". I replaced them with H&R's, and although the rear is a little lower than the front (a little too low for my taste), it was a huge improvement over the Eibachs.


----------



## Jman8J (Jun 21, 2010)

This looks like a pretty good stance w/Eibachs

http://www.revolution247.com/phase-6-81336-0.html

Granted, I need to research how much taller that project cars' tires are compared to stock 19" running gear and/or if the TT TDI has anything else going on different in the suspension department....but I like the look.


----------

